# Silver Screen Machine Rel. # 17 Revealed



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Checked out Bad L's Hobby site and they had photos of the yet to be released Silver Screen Machine Rel. # 17. A white Dodge Challenger I believe is supposed to be the one from the 1971 movie " Vanishing Point ". A blue & white NYC police car ? And a Yellow w/ black stripes Charger R/T from which movie or tv show I don't know. What do you think of the choices AW made ? The white Challenger from " Vanishing Point " I like. The other two I can't understand; but a NYC cop car could be cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the NYC cop car is from the movie " Fort Apache: the Bronx ".


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Would the yellow Charger come from the movie Dirty Mary / Crazy Larry - just a guess.

I'll buy 'em!


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

N.H. Norman said:


> Would the yellow Charger come from the movie Dirty Mary / Crazy Larry - just a guess.
> 
> I'll buy 'em!


 your right that is the one. Nice cars for sure. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe Dog Day Afternoon on the police car.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

I think the police car is from the ghost buster set :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

ho3taz said:


> I think the police car is from the ghost buster set :wave:


Your right, it's the Dodge Monaco Police car from Ghostbusters. But at least I did identify the most obvious one correctly.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Yawn. Just my 2 cents.

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> Checked out Bad L's Hobby site and they had photos of the yet to be released Silver Screen Machine Rel. # 17. A white Dodge Challenger I believe is supposed to be the one from the 1971 movie " Vanishing Point ". A blue & white NYC police car ? And a Yellow w/ black stripes Charger R/T from which movie or tv show I don't know. What do you think of the choices AW made ? The white Challenger from " Vanishing Point " I like. The other two I can't understand; but a NYC cop car could be cool. :thumbsup:


link 2 pics please (??)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> link 2 pics please (??)
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Bubba 123, I'm a luddite; I can barely use a computer. I know nothing of linking pictures or such things. I leave these tasks to magicians and wizards; who inhabit a different realm than I. Just go to the bad l hobby site it's on the main page. There's only one photo of the 3 cars together. As for me I shall retire to Bedlam. :wave:


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

I can copy & paste, but not much else!

http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=2620&osCsid=arrdbj4pjnf4iqqkb5qe451kf2


Why more chrome cars?
The painted bodies look realy nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Nice cars but the Challenger still has the 4x4 stance. AW needs to adjust the mounting brackets higher to lower the body.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

dlw said:


> Nice cars but the Challenger still has the 4x4 stance. AW needs to adjust the mounting brackets higher to lower the body.


Not to mention that AW needs to widen the bodies of their Funny Cars and Pro Stocks so the body fits over the wheels of the 4 gear chassis. As they are now; they lack the looks of real Funny Cars because they sit so high on the chassis. AW needs to get their act together; someone there is seriously loopy. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Either that or make the back wheels/tires narrower. I don't know how wide the funny car bodies are, but they can't be much wider without hitting each other on the track.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

N.H. Norman said:


> I can copy & paste, but not much else!
> 
> http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=2620&osCsid=arrdbj4pjnf4iqqkb5qe451kf2
> 
> ...


TY N.H. Norman & A\GS :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (the Technologically-Challenged as well :wave


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

Let's all be thankful for aw still producing 
Slotcars if you don't like them don't 
Buy them let's hope aw keeps producing
Slotcars for years to come


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

ho3taz said:


> Let's all be thankful for aw still producing
> Slotcars if you don't like them don't
> Buy them let's hope aw keeps producing
> Slotcars for years to come


Nobody should ever be satisfied with mediocrity. Sure AW has some nice releases. But you've got to do more than release the same thing endlessly. How many times have they released the same Richard Petty car ? How many different color schemes can they apply to the Petty Racing Rigs ? Does anyone actually buy all those chrome cars ? Silver Screen releases, Where's the Munster Coach or Dragula ? Or any number of great Hollywood custom cars used in movies. Instead we get 3 very ordinary street cars that happened to of been used in movies. If AW didn't produce slot cars anymore; someone else would step in. This is the way business operates. Some of the issues like Funny Cars are easily fixable; the problem is the lazy attitude the company displays in changing the way it does things. From Tampo printing, to decals, next they'll go back to stickers !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand the concept of needing more than 2 runs on a particular body to be profitable. I have nothing against chrome cars (easier to strip) either. But throwing out 1/2 a release in chrome as a regular release, and then making yet another chrome release of the same cars (with a different license plate) is pushing things too far. Also, I see no smart business sense releasing a black 64 GTO in '09 (or whenever) and then releasing another black '64 GTO in '13 (or whenever) just because the manufacturer in China had black paint handy. The same happened with the Green Cougar too. With all the colors available in the spectrum, why would you want to release a duplicate with maybe a different license plate being the only real difference? Avoiding "gimmicky" sales would be the best suggestion I can give to AW. Release stuff that's in need (like the Torino), and quit the odd concepts (like 5 red cars, one silver car, and 6 chromes in a release). 

I'll say it again, and agree with me or not. IMHO, as far as T Jets are concerned, I believe AW is done with us. They had a good run, 40+ bodies produced between the initial Playing Mantis pullbacks to now. Most of Tom Lowe's $$$ is being invested in die cast now. It's a business that Mr. Lowe knows well. Pretty much anything T Jet related we'll see from AW is to eliminate stockpiles of chassis and bodies. I'll be pleasantly surprised to see any new tooling in T Jet form. Prove me wrong Mr. Lowe!! I double dog dare ya! :lol:

As for the drag cars and the Indy cars, The drag cars are decent sellers, and the tooling is fairly fresh. We'll likely see more new stuff on those platforms coming. Please don't interpret this as product bashing. Some folks are quite happy with AW's products, and I agree that anything slot related is good for us as a group. What I'm bummed about is strange business practices that I feel hurt the company more than help it. Making an orange or blue Cougar rather than another green one (nearly identical) makes better business practice. Seeing there's a need for Torino bodies when AW versions are selling for 20.00 a pop without a chassis on ebay and making more is too. 

I am still holding on to my daydream of hitting those magic 6 numbers... I've shared bits and pieces of my plans elsewhere on this board should such an event were to happen. Buying out AW's T Jet line, tooling and all, is part of that plan. First order of business.... Molding everything in color (flakes too)!! There is one thing that troubles me though. We're for the most part getting on in years. There's very little new blood replacing the old. I fear that us slot heads are going to wind up extinct some time in the next decade. Time is ticking, and my numbers just don't seem to want to match!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

amazingly and unknowingly, some folks answer their own questions in the process of their wondering wanderings.

" IMHO, as far as T Jets are concerned, I believe AW is done with us ...."
" Most of Tom Lowe's $$$ is being invested in die cast now. It's a business that Mr. Lowe knows well ..."
" I fear that us slot heads are going to wind up extinct some time in the next decade ...."

so it would seem that a manufacturer, probably knowing where the market share is, decides to focus on a profitable venture as opposed to pursuing potential losing strategy.
I agree with joeLED that our frustration springs from lack of attention to our desires.
how to correct that, short of winning the multi-million lottery, I haven't a clue.

purely my opinion and no snarky meaning towards anyone.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I find it frustrating that there is a company that is making something that is wanted and people sit here and complain... If you think you can do it better, put up the money, quit yer bitchin' and do it. Are there problems with the hieght, shape, color, or chromeness of some of the cars? Yes there are... REMEMBER these are 1/64 ish scale cars with little chassis on them that make them go around the track. Someone hasn't popped out your favorite car??? Tough! Be glad we have someone out there that has the money, time and puts out any effort at all... I am smart enough to look past the little things as I watch the little things fly around on my track. I don't sit there and wish it was exact copy of every car.

Thank You, Tom Lowe, Danny Tantrum, and all the others that love and support the hobby that I do.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Though it sounds like you guys are right about AW being done with new bodies for the Tjet platform, there's 4 Aurora Tjets that I wish they would repop before calling it quits: the Toronado, the '63 and '67 Thunderbirds, and the '67 XL500. Just daydreaming out loud...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Park.... Those would be nice.... I thought Dash was going for the XL-500???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dan sent a, XL-500 sample to them to copy, and they promptly lost it.  

I like the idea Rick! It would be nice to have them all available.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dan sent a, XL-500 sample to them to copy, and they promptly lost it.
> 
> I like the idea Rick! It would be nice to have them all available.


is that anything like the mid '60's Ford LTD "Custom"???
the 6 cyl. stripped down taxi-type?? (had a 4 door 1, loved it...had all the room of a land yacht, & 6 cyl economy 300 CI....I think (??)

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> Checked out Bad L's Hobby site and they had photos of the yet to be released Silver Screen Machine Rel. # 17. A white Dodge Challenger I believe is supposed to be the one from the 1971 movie " Vanishing Point ". A blue & white NYC police car ? And a Yellow w/ black stripes Charger R/T from which movie or tv show I don't know. What do you think of the choices AW made ? The white Challenger from " Vanishing Point " I like. The other two I can't understand; but a NYC cop car could be cool. :thumbsup:


looking forward 2 the Challenger & Charger .. :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

finally an accurate 4dr. cop car!! make that "3" ;-)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

In time, I rekon 3D printing might eventually be the dark horse; so I'm pack ratting chassis now. Imagine if you will...

Open program, select Aurora, T-jet: Charger. Select color? uuuuuuuh..... black! 

Select quantity x 10

Push print!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Only reply if you LIKE everything.*



rodstrguy said:


> I find it frustrating that there is a company that is making something that is wanted and people sit here and complain... If you think you can do it better, put up the money, quit yer bitchin' and do it.


I find it frustrating that ever since the AW slots came out YEARS ago... this same line is still being trotted out whenever somebody steps out of line and dares to express their legitimate opinion on the product... Like it's somehow "unslotsmanlike conduct" to do so or it's going to upset Tom and now he's going to throw in the towel. We're waaay past that point now. Would there even be a release *#17* if there wasn't _some_ money in it? Clearly there is and a pretty good hunk of that has come from the wallets of the HO and 1/64th guys on this board. I think Tom's gonna be ok... I really do. There also really should be no issue with anybody respectfully expressing their opinions on the products *regardless* which side they fall on. They bought the cars and they like them or they bought the cars and they don't... Freight was paid both ways as far as I can see... and so was Tom.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:wave: Hi Dave,

I remember the good ole days when Tom Lowe would occasionally come in here and snoop around, then got pissy one day and did the "I'm going home, you's ain't my friends no more". A shame, I could (and probably most of us here) give him a release of cars/colors that would probably top sales in a snap. sounds like a good thread.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here is my 2 cents. The concept of making cars that have appeared in movies and on TV is a good one. The key is to make cars that are immediately recognizable. General Lee, ghostbusters ambulance, Batmobile, BTTF DeLorean are all iconic. The XT R17 cars are too obscure. The Challenger from Vanishing Point is the most recognizable, but that was way back there. I don't remember the lime Charger. The police car could be anything. (Blues Brothers? Small Town in Texas?). We need more obvious choices. Bullit would be nice. American Grafitti would be amazing. Then there was Hollywood Knights. Way back there was 2-lane blacktop. 

In 1/87 there was a series called Reel Rides with the same concept. The website is still up. They offered a couple of releases and then stopped. They sold it off to someone who did a few 1/64 dioramas. Do a Google Search.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

TJD.... My point is... You don't like what they are selling, don't buy it. I am a GM guy...don't have many Mopars, bought some of them, others not so many. Have no reason to buy any of the Silver Screen cars. Think I only have a Scooby Doo van or two. These are TOYS, not much more than that. Aurora made many compromises on the way the cars looked, just so they could be made. AW has done the same as has every other manufacturer. Look at the Miata Tyco made, or the Camaro Life Like made. Cartoonish at best, but it drives around the track and is recognisable for what it is supposed to be. 
I believe that AW has improved quality on almost every release, I've wondered why they tried an inline. One that was a turd, the "super III", what a dud that was. It's just the nitpicky stuff that makes me wonder why get into tiny race cars if they have to be so perfect?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Most of us are in the HO scale cars because of the space they take up (or don't) versus larger scales or it's what we grew up with. HO has always had a major disadvantage of the larger scales and that is: whatever body is made, regardless of manufacturer, uses the same chassis and most often the same wheelbase. The larger scale manufacturers create a body specific chassis for every style released. So wheelbase, track, width, length, stance etc are more closer to scale and appearance. HO on the other hand has the same chassis for a VW Bug and Buick Riviera. HO was always a less expensive option for slots, all the way back to their original conception after we raced them instead of making them a train accessory. Given the cheaper expense goal, a single chassis platform was repeatedly adopted across the industry with few exceptions. It would be great to have accurate, scale representation that a unique chassis to body pairing would afford our hobby. But that would raise the costs far beyond what a company could gain a profit from at the rate we are used to paying. And I'm not willing to fork out $90+ for a single new release car, being used to $15-30 over the recent years. I have to justify in my mind, doing that for the 1/32 stuff that catches my fancy (not to mention getting past my CFO-wife). It's a great hobby. I try to focus on the positives. We always want more choices, me too. But I also know what things cost to produce at that level. I prefer something new, and if they are reissuing a body style, new colors, liveries etc would be great. But we do have new people coming into our hobby and maybe they weren't in the hobby when a specific color came out. So a re-release of a previous color is a benefit for them.
With custom resin, scratch building, sites like this, we are able to do things in our hobby we could dream about just a short while back. We 're in good times in that respect. find what you like and go for it, skip what you don't. We have a great buffet in front of us. AND make sure to keep requesting things you would like to see. The manufacturer won't know otherwise. 

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

BTW, my 2¢ worth on Silver Screen Cars:
Bluesmobile
The 3 cars from Grease
The List of Ladies (Cars) from Gone in 60 Seconds
The Cars Elvis drove in Viva Las Vegas

-Paul


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

And yet Aurora, particularly with the AFX, managed to make "accurate" looking cars from vw bugs to mercury stock cars that used the same chassis, because they scaled the body to the chassis instead of other bodies, so the true scales of the cars are actually different. I think it comes down to your stylists-AW's stylists are not in the same league as Auroras and Tycos best stylists from years gone by. If AW had better designers/stylists, they could make better looking cars, IMHO.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> TJD.... My point is... You don't like what they are selling, don't buy it. I am a GM guy...don't have many Mopars, bought some of them, others not so many. Have no reason to buy any of the Silver Screen cars. Think I only have a Scooby Doo van or two. These are TOYS, not much more than that. Aurora made many compromises on the way the cars looked, just so they could be made. AW has done the same as has every other manufacturer. Look at the Miata Tyco made, or the Camaro Life Like made. Cartoonish at best, but it drives around the track and is recognisable for what it is supposed to be.
> I believe that AW has improved quality on almost every release, I've wondered why they tried an inline. One that was a turd, the "super III", what a dud that was. It's just the nitpicky stuff that makes me wonder why get into tiny race cars if they have to be so perfect?


A point(s) that I'm nearly in lockstep with you Rod, but it would be much better received if focusd on the products and what YOU like or don't like about them. Who's going to bother to give their opinion if they're labeled bitchin' complaining nit-pickers ... just for giving their opinion?? AW quality has improved and I've seen it too, but the cavalcade of funny paper themes, endless repaints, and oh yeah let's just chrome the rest... is beyond the pale and a perpetual head scratcher for guys who stand ready willing and able to buy _new_ stuff. AW's commitment to the releases just doesn't seem to be there, some slot car guys really notice this, and they *aren't* buying them like they used to. The fact that they are still talking about AW and keeping them in their conversations pretty much means that they probably *would* buy more, but not if it's just the same-old same-old stuff.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I changed my mind. The lime Charger from Dirty Larry and Crazy Mary is iconic. I haven't seen the movie since it came out in 1974. Vanishing Point was in 1971. Bullit was in 1968. Are we getting old or what!

Instead of trying to convince AW to make new tooling, we need to help them find movies with cars that they have already made.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

blue55conv said:


> Instead of trying to convince AW to make new tooling, we need to help them find movies with cars that they have already made.


LOL! Exactly my thoughts. After all these years, clearly it is what it is...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That would be great if they'd listen. All I've been saying is if they're going to invest money in a release, it would help both us as purchasers and them as manufacturers to not make stuff they already made. Sales would be much better, and might eliminate their feeling that the market is dead. I have no issues with repops of cars they already did. I only have an issue with doing them over in basically the same color already done. Financially, they'd get a lot more mileage out of an orange Cougar than another medium green. Same goes with the Black GTO of this past release. The light blue/aqua one looks awesome, but the black is a repeat. 

Maybe instead of gimmicks, go back to the tried and true plain color palette. As far as gimmicky Movie cars (which have to cost a bundle in licensing fees, maybe supply the car painted in the main color(s), and supply a set of decals for those who wish to make their car the movie version. It opens up the market for those who don't care for movie cars, but always wanted a Limelight Charger... And the Hollywood collector types can be happy too. 

Again, I'm not against Tom Lowe and AW in any way. They serve a great purpose to most of us. I would rather see the slot car venture for them to be bountiful and prosperous. If it's perceived as a dead horse :beatdeadhorse: full attention will be diverted to die cast. All I'm interjecting into this conversation is suggestions to AW to be more successful in an attempt to keep it alive. Now if I were to hit those magic numbers, I would be putting my money where my mouth is. Believe me, all I've said here on the boards isn't even the tip of the iceberg...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Collect and Trade Them With Your Friends*



sethndaddy said:


> :wave: Hi Dave,
> 
> I remember the good ole days when Tom Lowe would occasionally come in here and snoop around, then got pissy one day and did the "I'm going home, you's ain't my friends no more". A shame, I could (and probably most of us here) give him a release of cars/colors that would probably top sales in a snap. sounds like a good thread.


Ah yes, the infamous "take it or leave it post" ... giggle ... no I dont remember ...

4x4 ride heights, barn door tolerances, tires by Flintstone, wheels by McDonalds, axles and crown gear by Playdoh, gear mesh by Kazoo, collapsible guide pins from Jello Pudding, cockeyed stance and handling by Refrigerator magnetics, and mind control by Koolaid ... all on one BRAND NEW CAR in a shiny crystal clamshell with a pretty Chevrolet bow!

Thanx for the memories Ed!


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I spent a career wishing someone would listen to my suggestions. When I worked for a big corporation, the product developers at the home office never listened to me. The home office guys would argue that the field guys can't agree, so why should they listen to them.

I wrote to Matchbox one time. I received a written response from Mattel, the parent company. They said that they did not accept any input from customers. They only listened to consultants, and the names of the consultants were confidential. They said that I could contact some international consortium of toy makers. They might as well have told me to contact Helen Wait. I was shocked that they put this policy in writing. "We do not listen to our customers." Unfortunately, I am afraid that this may be true of a lot of companies.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I believe AW has a reason for not Producing Super Stocks and Funny Cars for HO slots that more accurately represent the real cars. If you lower the bodies they'd be great for Drag Racing, but would have difficulty running on any other track except a Drag Strip. They want to sell these cars to everyone. The fact you wouldn't find Funny Cars or Super Stocks on a road coarse doesn't matter.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> I changed my mind. The lime Charger from Dirty Larry and Crazy Mary is iconic. I haven't seen the movie since it came out in 1974. Vanishing Point was in 1971. Bullit was in 1968. Are we getting old or what!
> 
> Instead of trying to convince AW to make new tooling, we need to help them find movies with cars that they have already made.


"WOO-HOO"!!!!!
on BOTH accounts :thumbsup: :freak:

Bubba 123 (TV/Movie Vehicle 2slot car, FAN-atic ... :thumbsup:

maybe we can now get the "Correct" body detail on Starsky/Hutch Torino!!!! (maybe a '71-ish GREEN Grand-Torino w/ the correct side stripes for same Movie as well ???)


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I am going to do some research. I found a website called onemoregadget.com that rates their top 17 movie cars that had gadgets. I was amazed that AW had already done several of them. The Starsky and Hutch "Striped Tomato" was #14.

1-Trans Am "KITT" from Knight Rider (Ideal did it)
2-Dodge Charger "General Lee" from Dukes of Hazzard (Ideal did one, AW did many)
3-DeLorean from Back to the Future (AW did it)
4-Batmobile (AW is still doing it)
5-Peterbilt "Optimus Prime" from Transformers (AW could do it with yellow Camaro)
6-A Team Van (Tyco did it)
7-Cadillac ambulance "Ecto-1"" from Ghostbusters (AW did it)
8-Falcon from Mad Max (Tyco did something like it with Road Warriors)
9-Lancia Stratos from Moonwalker (No way)
10-VW Beetle "Herbie" from Love Bug (AW could do it)
11-Corvette from Corvette Summer (too much body work)
12-Speed Racer (AW did it)
13-Mustang from Bullit (AW could do it. They have the Mustang and Charger.)
14-Gran Torino from Starsky and Hutch (AW could do it. They have the Torino.)
15-Trans Am from Smokey and the Bandit (AW did it)
16-1955 Chevy from 2 Lane Blacktop (AW could do it)
17-Aston Martin from Goldfinger and Thunderball (No way)

AW has done 6 of the 17 (2, 3, 4, 7, 12, 15). AW could do 5 more (5, 10, 13, 14, 16) without tooling.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

blue55conv said:


> I am going to do some research. I found a website called onemoregadget.com that rates their top 17 movie cars that had gadgets. I was amazed that AW had already done several of them. The Starsky and Hutch "Striped Tomato" was #14.
> 
> 1-Trans Am "KITT" from Knight Rider (Ideal did it)
> 2-Dodge Charger "General Lee" from Dukes of Hazzard (Ideal did one, AW did many)
> ...


A good list. Can I just add that the annoying thing about the Ideal KITT and Tyco A Team van (apart from the fact that my 3 KITTs don't work!) is that they insist on putting KITT and A Team on them. KITT didn't have KNIGHT or KITT down the sides and the A Team certainly didn't advertise their whereabouts by travelling around in a van with their name on it! 

Also I just wanted to point out that Micro Scalextric did two Transformers cars, Bumblebee and the police car.

Also they have done an Aston Martin DB5 vs DBS set for Quantum of Solace which would cover Goldfinger. 

I have no problem with people criticising/publicising flaws in cars produced by any manufacturer but I have a problem when they take it too far and become abusive or derisive about the company or the individuals running that company. We are all in contact because of a shared love of slot cars and should remain respectful to each other. 

I do own an AW Dodge Challenger and it is such a beautiful body that it is infuriating to see it sitting so high up on its chassis and with huge wheels.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Although everyone supports free speech; far too many only believe this to be a right if you agree with their own views. An opinion isn't something you have to agree with. As for who owns or operates a company I could care less; didn't know or care who is now attempting to run AW into the ground. I didn't realize you have to treat a CEO with kid gloves; my only interest in said person(s) is to call them out on bad decisions. God forgive that I may hurt their delicate sensibilities; or anyone else's. In today's society you're supposed to be politically correct in every little word you may utter; I'm glad to say I was raised in a more open environment where you could express your opinion without someone getting their knickers in a knot over it. Respect is a two way street; as a consumer I don't feel respected when some Aurora wannabe company tries to unload their second rate merchandise as being something special. You have to remember the company we're talking about here built it's entire reputation on copying a much better business; and lacks any innovation what-so-ever. Once again only an " opinion " so try not to get upset over it.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like someone has their "knickers in a knot". Jeez.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

And I thought we beat this dead horse years ago as well as many posts ago... Where did my big stick go??? But hey, don't take that personally, it is just my opinion.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, no one from AW bothers to come here are read posts anymore, so voicing opinions good or bad isn't going to improve anything, and is only going to aggravate everyone, regardless of how you feel about AW's products. Like all the other times these types of discussions have come up, this one will also fade into the annals of HT.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Unfortunately, no one from AW bothers to come here are read posts anymore, so voicing opinions good or bad isn't going to improve anything, and is only going to aggravate everyone, regardless of how you feel about AW's products. Like all the other times these types of discussions have come up, this one will also fade into the annals of HT.


I'm reporting you for saying "annals", it just sounds wrong. lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> I am going to do some research. I found a website called onemoregadget.com that rates their top 17 movie cars that had gadgets. I was amazed that AW had already done several of them. The Starsky and Hutch "Striped Tomato" was #14.
> 
> 1-Trans Am "KITT" from Knight Rider (Ideal did it)
> 2-Dodge Charger "General Lee" from Dukes of Hazzard (Ideal did one, AW did many)
> ...


they did #14, BUT had 2 reverse the stripes due 2 not being able 2 get copy-rights settled.... is that the same year as Clint Eastwood's "Gran-Torino" (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:
DASH; did: T-Jets "HERBIE", "Batmobile" (TV Series), Green Hornet's Black Beauty (TV Series) :thumbsup: *** also; Speed Racer & Racer X (??)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the old cop cars from The Devils Rejects, everytime I see that movie I want to make those copcars.

AW have (or had) the rights to the Monkee mobile, and both Munsters dragsters.

A tjet General Lee.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

3-D printers are dropping in price and new decal printers that are able to print white are also diminishing in price ....
so .... more folks of median income will be able to dabble in body and decoration soon, bypassing the manufacturers and being able to produce exactly what people want.
chassis will still be required though .
LOL


----------

